# Sciatic Nerve Pain



## Cameron Daley

I'm currently experiencing sciatic nerve pain. It's happened once before a couple of years ago and so far it's temporary, usually about a week at a time. I understand there could possibly be underlying issues that cause it, but I'm not looking for medical advice. I'm wondering where the best place would be to apply the stings. Sciatic nerve pain supposedly originates in the spine and radiates pain through the butt and down the leg. Has anyone else used BVT to help with sciatic nerve pain? Thanks.


----------



## Harley Craig

Just took a round last week and one more round should take care of it I don't know about your case but mine is caused because my sciatic runs through my priaformus (sp?) Muscle, pull that and it pinches your nerve. I take a few in my lower lumbar area and a couple right on the top of the butt and it does seem to help


----------



## ruthiesbees

Cameron, if you haven't been regularly stung by the bees, please start slow. Like no more than 3 stings at a time. I was using BVT for other aches and pains and I never needed more than 3 at once. A lot of the apitherapy sites talk about 10+ stings. I never found that I needed that many to help me feel better.


----------



## Cameron Daley

Thanks guys. I've taken several stings at once so I'm not overly concerned about my reaction, but I do plan on taking it slow. Thanks Harley. That's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## B52EW

Gee, I've been doing stretches for the sciatica and cursing the bees for the their gratuitous stings...I guess I should have been thanking them.


----------



## RayMarler

Bee stings help me. The help lasts 12-24 hours. 

This exercise works better though because it helps to fix the underlying problem, it's called a Bridge exercise or stretch... it strengthens the muscles needed to make sciatica go away or get greatly reduced...

http://sportsmedicine.about.com/od/strengthtraining/qt/bridge-exercise.htm

I'm not a doctor and this is not intended as medical advise. I'm just relating what has helped me and my own understanding of why.


----------



## Harley Craig

Ray brings up a good point, the stings only get you so far, proper stretching will help it from re-occurring.


----------

